# Overclocking the PCI-e bus, worth it?



## _33 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hello,

I have read a couple places that overclocking the PCI-e bus isn't worth it.  Basically, most of the discussions I read were something like:

- Will damage GFX card
- Will corrupt data and could crap you HDD data also
- Does 0% improvements to GFX performance

So this guy tried 125mhz bus speed instead of the usual 100mhz

What do you think?  Any experience in this?

How about the new ATI chipset RD600 that enables an "AUTO PCIe OVERCLOCKING" mechanism if it detects an X1800 or X1900 card.  It will overclock the PCIe on it's own to 125mhz and it can go up to 150 even.  Usefull?  Please someone try it out and let's see results.

Also the new Nvidia chipset Nfoirce 590 will permit PCI-e overclocking using a technology called "Linkboost".  What about that?  Will it do something?

Is it possible that the GFX card has to be able to handle the extra bandwidth from the PCIe to enable an overclock of the PCIe bus like a X1800, X1900 or a Geforce 7900 card?


----------



## Alec§taar (Jul 22, 2006)

*I'd also like to get some "feedback/inside-info" on this too*

See my subject-line/title above: I have seen an explanation WHY it is to be avoided here on these forums before, & it DID make sense!

I don't have it bookmarked/fav'd though...



* So, for those of you who KNOW this stuff @ that level, I'd also like an "explanation" as to why it is bad to do also!

Thanks!

APK


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Jul 22, 2006)

You guys should try it...I might give it a shot when I get my DFI here, but maybe only a few Mhz at a time, so I won't cause any damage...


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 22, 2006)

Interesting tho his tests were with an older card I might test it with my X1900 as I can adjust the PCI-E freq. The other article stated the R600s would adjust for X1800s and 1900s so I suppose it couldnt hurt to try but at this point I really dont need any sort of performance boost .


----------



## _33 (Jul 22, 2006)

INSTG8R said:
			
		

> Interesting tho his tests were with an older card I might test it with my X1900 as I can adjust the PCI-E freq. The other article stated the R600s would adjust for X1800s and 1900s so I suppose it couldnt hurt to try but at this point I really dont need any sort of performance boost .



RESULTS!!!   RESULTS!!!      

        

Linkboost PDF from Nvidia


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 24, 2007)

is it worth risking ur mobo and card for a 1 or 2 fps increase its not exactlly enough of a boost to warrent it as far as i can see just oc ur card.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 24, 2007)

> How about the new ATI chipset RD600 that enables an "AUTO PCIe OVERCLOCKING" mechanism if it detects an X1800 or X1900 card.  It will overclock the PCIe on it's own to 125mhz and it can go up to 150 even.



this information maybe true but it may require a specially made board also for this function thats capable of running it stable with no damage to card or mobo.i know boards have pci-e overclocking but theres no official documents that say its safe within a set limit its try at your own risk


----------



## regan1985 (Feb 25, 2007)

i have tried it before on my old asrock i went upto 107, but it made no different after 105 but at 105 i didnt notice much more performance but i did get a extra 15marks in 3dmark o5, i didnt keep it just incase it was doing damage i didnt know about!


----------



## natesuniverse (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeh EPoX AD580XR,  I accidentally set mine (PCI-E) to 200 for over a week with no problems but haven't been playing games either?????????


----------



## gOJDO (Feb 6, 2008)

There is a little difference in 3D Mark 2006 score. I am using PCI-e @125MHz on a P35-DS4 only for benching. BUT, one of my HD's which is not in RAID config is disappearing once I set the PCI-e above 123MHz. I also have noticed that sometimes the OS can't write data on that HD, when the PCI-e clock is above 115MHz. So I am using my system with the PCI-e clock set at 115MHz and I haven't experienced any problems with any graphics card(have tried a lot of different cards on that board).


----------

